# Questions about Non-B/Work Permit Cancellation



## Eeann (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello,

created an account here just to get an answer to this question, getting conflicting information elsewhere. 

I recently quit my first teaching job in favor of a better one at an international school. Began two weeks ago. My old school I think was a bit vindictive and waited all this time to tell me the paperwork for WP cancellation was finalized, but they stated my last day of employment there was Aug 17, 2018. So now I have a two week overstay. I want to cross over into Laos without a reentry permit in order to cancel my nonB, obtain a regular 60 day tourist visa, and then reapply for nonB/WP through my new school. I am told from one source that I may not be able to do this at the Thai-Laos Friendship Bridge Crossing. Is this true? Do I have to fly out of the country instead?

Information would be appreciated as quickly as possible as this is a matter of some urgency. 

Oh and I hold a US Passport, I imagine this might be relevant.

Cheers,

Ean


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Supposedly, the new WP regs say you can just transfer your current WP to the new teaching job. I suggest you go to immigration and check it out.


----------



## AngelEyes123 (Sep 9, 2018)

Anything to do with visa’s and work permits can be complicated, even immigration staff have difficulty keeping up to regulations. I did mine in Kuala Lumpur but had all the assistance of expert lawyers. Either use a good expert or go direct to a well informed immigration office and try and speak to a senior advisor.


----------



## CosmicSurfer (Oct 22, 2018)

You can NOT get a 60 Day Visa at Border crossings... and Most Neighboring countries can be hard to get them from either... Best is to Fly to Kuala Lumpur!!! I always found them very accommodating at the Embassy there... as Long as you do your home work, and have all your Docs in order. 

PS.. Figure a 2 Night stay in KL to get everything done!!


----------

